# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2009



## Dan (1 Nov 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Levante (1 Nov 2009 às 12:30)

As imagens actuais do sat24 ilustram bem a realidade algarvia 
Depois do dia de ontem que ultrapassou os 30ºC em alguns locais da costa do sotavento algarvio, hoje outro dia muito semelhante.
Tavira com mínima tropical de 20,4ºC em Novembro 
Faro chegou aos 27ºC às 10h e agora estamos com 26ºC, 70% de humidade e vento muito fraco de SSW, dando uma sensação de calor típica de meses de verão.
Em vez de nos queixarmos do tempo (é verdade que a situação não é de todo agradável para quem depende de estações normais para as suas actividades), deixemo-nos de lamúrias e toca a aproveitar o que resta do verão


----------



## Levante (1 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

A temperatura voltou a subir, vamos com 28ºC! 
54% de humidade e vento W fraco


----------



## Levante (1 Nov 2009 às 14:41)

E continua a subida, 29ºC! 
54% de humidade e vento variável, quase em calma. 
Bela maneira de começar no Novembro. Faro-aeroporto hoje bateu claramente Tavira e Castro Marim, e provocou um erro de 5ºC na previsão do IM 
Não vou voltar a criticar o IM, já foi debatida essa questão. Mas a verdade é que, se uma "falha" destas acontecesse em Lisboa...tinhamos tópico para o assunto! Aliás, se estas temperaturas estivessem a acontecer em Lisboa, era manchete de jornal. Como são no cantinho SE do país e como já nao é Verão, não importa.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 16:08)

Realmente muito calor por aí, aqui não acontece nada disso...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2009 às 16:41)

Alandroal: Temperatura máxima esta tarde de 25,5 ºC; Temperatura mínima de 17,0 ºC.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Nov 2009 às 18:34)

Olá amigos de Portugal:

Hoje em Espanha batemos records de máximas para o mês de Novembro,
Sevilla com 31,1º e Cordoba com 30º têm as maximas despues de 100 anos.

O record de Espanha é de *Huelva 32,8º* de 1949.

Informaçao de outubro: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

Huelva-Espanha disse:


> Olá amigos de Portugal:
> 
> Hoje em Espanha batemos records de máximas para o mês de Novembro,
> Sevilla com 31,1º e Cordoba com 30º têm as maximas despues de 100 anos.
> ...



Dados interessantes. Mesmo por Portugal as coisas não estão muito diferentes. O Algarve com locais a rondar os 27 ºC, chegou-se aos 30 ºC em Outubro em alguns locais. Mas a mudança de padrão aproxima-se.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2009 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (1 Nov 2009 às 21:11)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dados interessantes. Mesmo por Portugal as coisas não estão muito diferentes. O Algarve com locais a rondar os 27 ºC, chegou-se aos 30 ºC em Outubro em alguns locais. Mas a mudança de padrão aproxima-se.



Quase 33º em certos locais


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2009 às 22:04)

Estremoz: Neste momento a temperatura é de 17,9 ºC e a pressão de 1021 hPa. Aumento de nebulosidade ao final do dia. A temperatura máxima terá sido de 23,1 ºC (aproximadamente), segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

*Outros dias muito quentes em Novembro (tão ou mais quentes que o dia de hoje): 1 e 3 de Novembro de 2006; 5 e 6 de Novembro de 2007.*


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 22:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Neste momento a temperatura é de 17,9 ºC e a pressão de 1021 hPa. Aumento de nebulosidade ao final do dia. A temperatura máxima terá sido de 23,1 ºC (aproximadamente), segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> *Outros dias muito quentes em Novembro (tão ou mais quentes que o dia de hoje): 1 e 3 de Novembro de 2006; 5 e 6 de Novembro de 2007.*



Onde esncontraste esse mapa?


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2009 às 22:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Onde esncontraste esse mapa?



Nos arquivos de seguimento do MeteoPT.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

Gerofil disse:


> Nos arquivos de seguimento do MeteoPT.



Obrigado.


----------



## Levante (2 Nov 2009 às 00:49)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dados interessantes. Mesmo por Portugal as coisas não estão muito diferentes. O Algarve com locais a rondar os 27 ºC, chegou-se aos 30 ºC em Outubro em alguns locais. Mas a mudança de padrão aproxima-se.



Faro chegou aos 29ºC e Tavira no sábado aos 30,4ºC 
Tempo mais normal se avizinha. De momento 20ºC, 88% de humidade e vento muito fraco de W. A nortada chega de manhã


----------



## frederico (2 Nov 2009 às 02:26)

Estive há uma semana atrás no Algarve e no sotavento os campos estão todos secos. Antigamente, como costumava chover na altura das feiras de Outubro, os campos do litoral e do barrocal no final de Outubro já tinham erva bem verde. Este ano nada, só pasto seco!

Se não chover bem até Dezembro, então podemos começar a pensar na pior seca das últimas décadas. 

No ano hidrológico 2003-2004 Faro acumulou perto de 450 mm e VRSA acumulou perto de 700 mm. Depois veio o ano hidrológico 2004-2005, que foi o que foi...

Agora tivemos um ano hidrológico 2008-2009 no qual se não me engano as estações do sotavento não atingiram os 300 mm... outro ano hidrológico assim e começamos a ser o deserto do Almeria...

Surpreendentemente, noutros pontos do Mediterrâneo à mesma latitude: Sicília, Grécia, Chipre, até tem chovido... mas no sotavento nada... Antigamente quando o estúpido do anticiclone ia para a Escandinávia ainda chovia no Algarve, mas agora nos últimos anos mesmo lá em cima não tira a influência de cima de nós!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2009 às 12:11)

Sigo com sol e vento moderado de Norte !!


----------



## Kraliv (2 Nov 2009 às 15:55)

Boas,


Ontem, por volta das 22/23h ainda pingou por cá. 
A Mínima esta manhã foi de 11,6ºC.


Neste momento sigo com 18,1ºC, vento de NNW com Chill nos 17,6ºC, prometendo um final de dia


----------



## Brunomc (2 Nov 2009 às 20:01)

*Dados Actuais :*



> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco a moderado

> 14.0ºC


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2009 às 23:07)

Boa noite !!
Sigo com ceu limpo, e vento fraco de Norte com temperatura a rondar os 18/19º !!

Os campos estão secos, as terras lavradas com o mesmo aspecto de quando foram lavradas e as ervas que estão a nascer é á custa da humidade que tem caido, e que agora deve diminuir por causa da nortada !! (simbolo de constipação e não de choramingo)


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2009 às 23:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. Realmente è assustador para Novembro olhar os campos e ver tudo como fosse verão, pasto seco e nada mais.

Máxima: 22.6ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2009 às 23:35)

Falhada a instabilidade da Primavera e como tudo agora indica a do próprio Outono, agora sim, começa a haver motivos de preocupação para o sul do País, porque já sabemos que as habituais frentes do Inverno são geralmente fracas para o sul.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2009 às 00:14)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 18,3 ºC (14h14)
Temperatura mínima = 10,9 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 10,9 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Sueste (3 Nov 2009 às 09:54)

Olá bom dia,

Neste momento vento moderado de Norte, tive uma minima de 12.5ºC (Acho estranho ter normalmente minimas mais baixas que Tavira e Faro)

É com pena e tristeza ver a situação dos campos pela zona, a pouca relva que se encontra, deve-se à humidade dos ultimos dias. Mas chuva que é necessária, está dificil de aparecer.


Neste momento estou com 19.2ºC e 58% de Humidade.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2009 às 10:54)

Vince disse:


> Falhada a instabilidade da Primavera e como tudo agora indica a do próprio Outono, agora sim, começa a haver motivos de preocupação para o sul do País, porque já sabemos que as habituais frentes do Inverno são geralmente fracas para o sul.



Bom dia, hoje mais um dia de ceu limpo, está mais frio e vento forte de Norte (onde moro)
Preocupações para o sul *Vince *
Não acho, vamos ter ferozes tempestades para segunda metade de Novembro, e para a segunda metade de Dezembro 
As coisas estão a ficar mais prometedoras pra o meio do mês !!


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (3 Nov 2009 às 17:16)

Olá Amigos:

Depois de tantos dias de calor em Huelva, com temperaturas de 30 graus no final de outubro, temos finalmente um alívio, hoje mínima de 11,4 ° e máxima de 24 ° ainda macio. Nada mais e espero que a chuva cai bem. vejo você depois.

Mais informaçao en meu blog.

Ate logo


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Nov 2009 às 18:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, hoje mais um dia de ceu limpo, está mais frio e vento forte de Norte (onde moro)
> Preocupações para o sul *Vince *
> Não acho, vamos ter ferozes tempestades para segunda metade de Novembro, e para a segunda metade de Dezembro
> As coisas estão a ficar mais prometedoras pra o meio do mês !!



Espero que tenhas razão, estamos a precisar de umas valentes chuvadas


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2009 às 19:33)

Bela tarde de Outono com temperatura a razar os 22º aqui por loulé. De manhã já fez uma boa nortada que levou a pouca humidade existente nos campos. Força erva e arvores vocês conseguem sobreviver!!! Talvez devam criar espinhos...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (13h23)
Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *9,3 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Nov 2009 às 12:27)

V.R.S.A.,

Por aqui, periodos de chuva fraca e ceu muito nublado.

Vento fraco a fresco.

Tempo bem mais fresco...


----------



## Levante (4 Nov 2009 às 12:46)

Com esta chuva, se acumularmos 1-2mm será uma sorte.
Mas sempre dá para sentir o cheiro a terra 
21ºC com 88% de humidade e vento moderado de W a 28km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2009 às 12:49)

Boas

O ajrebelo relatava a pouco chuva forte na A22 entra Quarteira e Albufeira


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2009 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, já cairam umas pinguinhas muito pequeninas, mas que não deu para acumular nada!!
Sigo com 22,5ºC e 69% de humidade!


----------



## Levante (4 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> O ajrebelo relatava a pouco chuva forte na A22 entra Quarteira e Albufeira



Não duvido... aqui pode nem pingar mas assim que se entra na A22, poucos km no interior, já pode caír bem. A escassez que tanto nos referimos é bem localizada na faixa costeira, particularmente a do sotavento. Nem deve ter dado pa acumular nada, umas miseras décimas. Tavira com 0,2mm.
O sol já espreita!


----------



## Sueste (4 Nov 2009 às 14:12)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá céu nublado, chuviscou mas nem deu para molhar o chão. 

Um amigo meu informou-me que em Vila Real Santo António, também choveu bem. 

Pena ser assim tão localizado.

Temp. Minima: 13.7ºC

Temp. Máx. 23.1ºC 

Temp. Actual: 22.1ºC (81% de Hum.)


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2009 às 14:14)

Levante disse:


> Não duvido... aqui pode nem pingar mas assim que se entra na A22, poucos km no interior, já pode caír bem. A escassez que tanto nos referimos é bem localizada na faixa costeira, particularmente a do sotavento. Nem deve ter dado pa acumular nada, umas miseras décimas. Tavira com 0,2mm.
> O sol já espreita!



Pois eu estou junto á A22 e não choveu absolutamente nada de jeito, pois durante cerca de 10 mm choveu intensamente mas era chuva molha parvos !!
Este tipo de nuvens não são  provocar precipitação forte nem mesmo no interior, o que não quer dizer que não fosse alguma nuvem mais localizada !!


----------



## Sueste (4 Nov 2009 às 14:28)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa tarde,
> 
> Por cá céu nublado, chuviscou mas nem deu para molhar o chão.
> 
> ...







Desde esta minha ultima mensagem, tem caído alguns aguaceiros o que já deu para molhar o chão e lavar o meu carro 

Entretanto a temperatura caiu, tenho agora 20.6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2009 às 18:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (15h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Alguma chuva ao início da manhã; por agora vai soprando um vento fresco de noroeste.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 9,3 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## frederico (4 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

Caiu tudo entre VRSA e Tavira. 

Castro Marim acumulou 1,5 mm. Há dez anos atrás seria pouco, mas para um deserto já é bom... cada gota conta...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2009 às 19:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e caiu uns chuviscos que não chegou a acumular nada.

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Este tipo de nuvens não são  provocar precipitação forte nem mesmo no interior, o que não quer dizer que não fosse alguma nuvem mais localizada !!



Boas

Não duvides, a nuvem estava localizada na A22, AHAHAHA que eu não sou de brincar aos fóruns.

Bem como tinha relatado com o Miguel, por volta das 13 horas estava na A22 entre Faro e Albufeira e o céu encontrava-se totalmente coberto com Nimbostratos, e com fractus à mistura.

Nuvens com um aspecto pesado e escuro, como uma camada baixa e cinzenta carregada;
formam-se entre os 900 m e 3 000 m quando uma camada de ar quente é forçado a elevar-se acima de uma massa de ar frio ou uma barreira montanhosa, produzindo desde chuviscos a chuva contínua (neve se as temperaturas forem baixas);
associados a frentes quentes e a altostratos que descem devido a ar frio e húmido, assim como a estratos e a nuvens fractus.

Por acaso onde estava deve ter estado chuva continua, mas com deslocar do carro a 100km/h durante 3 ou  4 minutos, foi quando entrei em contacto com o Miguel, tive de levar os ginastas no máximo, logo pelas minhas contas que já sei distinguir entre chuva fraca, chuviscoso e  outras chuvas quaisquer, posso de novo afirmar chuva moderada a forte na A22 este inicio de tarde.

Abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa tarde,
> 
> Por cá céu nublado, chuviscou mas nem deu para molhar o chão.
> 
> ...



É verdade vizinho Sueste...

Ontem, á hora de almoço caiu bem durante 30/35minutos...

Chuveu de forma moderada e constante.. ainda hoje á possas de agua!!

Por agora ceu muito nublado e vento moderado de vez enquando!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2009 às 18:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (13h26)
Temperatura mínima = 8,9 ºC (07h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*As geadas por aqui não vão tardar em aparecer; venha o tempo seco ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *8,9 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2009 às 18:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (15h27)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (00h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Chuva miudinha ao longo de toda a tarde; subida gradual da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 8,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

Boas, por aqui, algumas nuvens e nada mais.

Máxima: 23.2ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (14h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 8,9 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2009 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 23.6ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC


----------



## YuRiSsS (8 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

Noite fria pelos lados de Évora!

Bem que preferia uma chuvinha ao invés deste tempo que já começa a ser gelado e seco....


----------



## YuRiSsS (8 Nov 2009 às 15:08)

Tem estado a manhã quase toda, e até agora a cair uma chuva miudinha/aguaceiros... pela zona de Évora - Montemor


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2009 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de tarde.

Máxima: 21.5ºC
mínima: 12.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (9 Nov 2009 às 17:05)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 16.5ºC


----------



## Levante (9 Nov 2009 às 18:58)

Em jeito de retrospecção, não falhei na minha previsão feita no inicio da semana passada, que este fluxo de N iria apenas trazer dias secos, ventosos, com muito poucas nuvens e com temperaturas mínimas nos 13º-16º e máximas nos 21º-24º 
O resto do país tem tido dias mais invernais, com muito vento também, temperaturas que mal chegam aos 20ºC e aguaceiros frequentes e por vezes intensos (pude constatar isso mesmo na passada 6a em Lisboa). E nós aqui debaixo de sol quase constante e máximas que chegam sempre e/ou ultrapassam os 22ºC. E ainda nos chama pessimistas. Este ciclo só será quebrado no fim de semana (esperemos!!), altura em que chegaremos aos 20 dias sem chuva em plena estação "húmida".
Mais uma vez repito o que já aqui disse: se esta anomalia se desse em altura de férias, ou se fosse em Lisboa, era manchete de jornal; como o inverno no algarve nao interessa para "ninguém", nao há quem dê relevo à grave situação de seca vivida pelos agricultores do litoral do sotavento algarvio.  
Dia de céu limpo hoje, humidade muito baixa, 16º-23º
E até ao fim da semana o vento tende a diminuir e rodar para o quadrande leste (de fraca intensidade) e a temperatura a subir


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Levante disse:


> Em jeito de retrospecção, não falhei na minha previsão feita no inicio da semana passada, que este fluxo de N iria apenas trazer dias secos, ventosos, com muito poucas nuvens e com temperaturas mínimas nos 13º-16º e máximas nos 21º-24º
> O resto do país tem tido dias mais invernais, com muito vento também, temperaturas que mal chegam aos 20ºC e aguaceiros frequentes e por vezes intensos (pude constatar isso mesmo na passada 6a em Lisboa). E nós aqui debaixo de sol quase constante e máximas que chegam sempre e/ou ultrapassam os 22ºC. E ainda nos chama pessimistas. Este ciclo só será quebrado no fim de semana (esperemos!!), altura em que chegaremos aos 20 dias sem chuva em plena estação "húmida".
> Mais uma vez repito o que já aqui disse: se esta anomalia se desse em altura de férias, ou se fosse em Lisboa, era manchete de jornal; como o inverno no algarve nao interessa para "ninguém", nao há quem dê relevo à grave situação de seca vivida pelos agricultores do litoral do sotavento algarvio.
> Dia de céu limpo hoje, humidade muito baixa, 16º-23º
> E até ao fim da semana o vento tende a diminuir e rodar para o quadrande leste (de fraca intensidade) e a temperatura a subir



Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC

Essa é que é essa amigo Levante, depois nós é que somos maus da fita. E vamos ver se ainda chega cá algo, já vi isto com melhor cara....


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,3 ºC (14h54)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Com este caminhar os dias vão ficando cada vez mais frios *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *7,9 ºC* (dia 9).


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Boas
A máxima em Grândola foi de 19,5°C

Agora nem está muito frio estão 16,1°C até está uma boa noite para Novembro no alentejo a noite mas a culpa é do vento e céu nublado


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (10 Nov 2009 às 08:36)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva minima de 13,2º, as
temperaturas son mais baixas
que jornadas atras, pero siguen
altas, para a epoca.

Ceu limpo, y vento fraco do norte...

Ontem maxima de 21,4º

Ate logo


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2009 às 11:04)

Boas
Por Grândola a mínima foi de 12,4ºC...

Agora céu com muitas nuvens e temperatura agradável de 18ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2009 às 12:16)

temperatura em Grândola de 19,2°C e céu muito nublado


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2009 às 19:23)

15.5¤C neste momento e vento fraco..mais uma noite fresca que se avizinha..


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Boas, por dia, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

Olá
A máxima em Grândola foi de 19,9°C

Agora céu limpo e tempo bem mais fresco sigo com 10,9°C,86%HR e vento nulo... vai ser uma mínima interessante


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 18,9 ºC (14h36)
Temperatura mínima = 11,2 ºC (07h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Kraliv (11 Nov 2009 às 09:52)

Boas,


Dia de S. Martinho 



Manhã de nevoeiro aqui pelo interior com a temperatura mínima da minha estação a registar 11ºC.








Temperatura actual 14,3ºC ; Pressão 1017hPa e Humidade ainda bastante alta, 98%


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

Boas 
Em Grândola a mínima foi de 7,4°C


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 12:27)

Último post de Grândola para dizer que o céu está pouco nublado o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 18,2°C


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2009 às 12:32)

Bom dia,

Por aqui no Sitio das Fontes, a noite esteve fresquita, registando 8,7ºC às 7h16, ou seja, minima mais baixa deste mês.

Neste momento, sigo com 22,1ºC e céu limpíssimo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, de realçar a mínima que desceu abaixo dos 10ºC.

Máxima: 21.1ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC
actual: 14.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2009 às 21:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, de realçar a mínima que desceu abaixo dos 10ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 21.1ºC
> mínima: 8.4ºC
> actual: 14.5ºC



Que mínima fantástica!


----------



## Levante (11 Nov 2009 às 22:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, de realçar a mínima que desceu abaixo dos 10ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 21.1ºC
> mínima: 8.4ºC
> actual: 14.5ºC



Vizinho algarvio, as tuas mínimas nunca param de me surpreender!! 
Não sei o que se passa nesta cidade, mas desde q acompanho os teus registos que Olhão tem, quase invariavelmente, as mínimas mais baixas do sotavento e arredores! 
Na passada madrugada Faro com 11ºC, Tavira com 13,2º e Olhão com 8,4ºC?!!? Será que a alta de Olhão marca a fronteira da continentalidade da serra algarvia?! 
Confesso que ainda hoje estas mínimas me intrigam!
Mas a verdade é que de ontem para hoje se notou um "acentuado" arrefecimento nocturno por cá, apesar de as Isos serem quase idênticas às dos dias passados. Condições anticiclónicas, céu completamente limpo e ausencia de vento para manter a temperatura estável... dão nisto! E hoje está outra vez a descer a um bom ritmo. Cenário este que vai mudar no fim de semana, com a invasão de ar subtropical 
contudo, os dias continuam limpos e extremamente agradáveis, quase sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

Levante disse:


> Vizinho algarvio, as tuas mínimas nunca param de me surpreender!!
> Não sei o que se passa nesta cidade, mas desde q acompanho os teus registos que Olhão tem, quase invariavelmente, as mínimas mais baixas do sotavento e arredores!
> Na passada madrugada Faro com 11ºC, Tavira com 13,2º e Olhão com 8,4ºC?!!? Será que a alta de Olhão marca a fronteira da continentalidade da serra algarvia?!
> Confesso que ainda hoje estas mínimas me intrigam!
> ...



Mesmo a mim estas mínimas deixam-me intrigado, aí na zona onde tu moras, a mínima já pode ser mais elevada, porque a zona é mais alta em relação à minha, já comprovei várias vezes de carro e o carro marca sempre menos aqui, do que na baixa de Olhão, apesar de onde moras se seguir para o lado poente ainda marca menos do ´que aí. Ainda por cima, a mínima foi de 4.8ºC a menos que em Tavira e 2.3ºC em relação a Faro/Aeroporto. E esta zona onde nós moramos é capaz de tornar-se mais fresca tanto de inverno ou de verão, a construção do parque urbano da cidade que vai desde da rotunda do cubo até ao aldeamento do Brejo com 44 ha deve ser nessa altura que só vai chover na nossa zona.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,1 ºC (14h40)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (03h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2009 às 09:13)

Boa dia,

Esta noite tive nova minima mais baixa do mês.
Registei 7,7ºC às 6h02.

Por agora, sigo com 15,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Sueste (12 Nov 2009 às 09:42)

Olá bom dia,

Ainda não registei temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC. 

Tive de minima 13.6ºC.

A temperatura minima mais baixa deste mês foi de 12.2ºC na madrugada de ontem.


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

minima gelida a rondar os 4º, em aljezur...é de realçar esta temperatura com hr de 100%
o algarve, litoral alentejano e lisboa sao locais normalmente quentes embora os vales mais encaixados, virados a norte e leste, a depressao do sado ( especialmente a area mais a montante )  e a peninsula de setubal tenham por vezes inversoes fortes com minimas de ate -5º sendo que a media das minimas ronda os 14-15º em agosto e 5º em janeiro com a media anual das minimas em torno de 11º.
ja as maximas costumam ser sempre altas.
no entanto defendo que o litoral a sul de sintra tenha um clima muito ameno e com algumas caracteristicas macronesicas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2009 às 12:43)

Por Montemor-o-Novo, céu pouco nublado por cirrus ondulatus, cirroestratos e contrails, maioritariamente.

Vento fraco e 19,4 ºC com o abrigo em utilização.


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2009 às 13:28)

stormy disse:


> minima gelida a rondar os 4º, em aljezur...é de realçar esta temperatura com hr de 100%
> o algarve, litoral alentejano e lisboa sao locais normalmente quentes embora os vales mais encaixados, virados a norte e leste, a depressao do sado ( especialmente a area mais a montante )  e a peninsula de setubal tenham por vezes inversoes fortes com minimas de ate -5º sendo que a media das minimas ronda os 14-15º em agosto e 5º em janeiro com a media anual das minimas em torno de 11º.
> ja as maximas costumam ser sempre altas.
> no entanto defendo que o litoral a sul de sintra tenha um clima muito ameno e com algumas caracteristicas macronesicas



Um clima com algumas características macaronésicas terá que ter mais humidade, máximas mais baixas e mínimas geralmente mais altas.
Dentro da região que referes, tirando a região de Monchique e arredores ( lado oeste), não conheço mais nenhuma assim. Não concordas?


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2009 às 13:57)

belem disse:


> Um clima com algumas características macaronésicas terá que ter mais humidade, máximas mais baixas e mínimas geralmente mais altas.
> Dentro da região que referes, tirando a região de Monchique e arredores ( lado oeste), não conheço mais nenhuma assim. Não concordas?



por exemplo, o litoral algarvio tem caracteristicas similares a certas partes das canarias, o litoral sagres-setubal é mais parecido com as zonas baixas das costas leste ou oeste da madeira, a linha de cascais é uma mistura entre o litoral do algarve e o litoral alentejano....etc
mesmo areas mais extremadas nao se comparam com o interior sendo apesar de tudo muito mais estaveis climaticamente


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 15:30)

Bom dia sigo com frio á sombra e calor ao sol  e vento fraco ...
A temperatura deve rondar os 21º segundo o corporómetro !!


----------



## Sueste (12 Nov 2009 às 16:45)

Boa Tarde,

*Temp. Máx.* 20.7ºC

*Temp. Min.* 13.6ºC

*Temp. Actual.* 18.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 14.5ºC


* A humidade está muito alta...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,1 ºC (13h54)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (07h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2009 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC
actual: 14.2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (13 Nov 2009 às 08:51)

Boas,



Sexta-Feira 13, a manhã está assim:








Talvez o D.Sebastião regresse hoje 


Temperatura mínima de *9,9ºC*. Actualmente a temperatura está nos *10,6ºC* e o vento é fracote




Ah.....é Fim-de-semana


----------



## ecobcg (13 Nov 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia!

Bem, por aqui registo a minima do mês noite após noite! Esta noite desceu mais um bocadito, registando uma minima de 7,3ºC! Ai vão três noites seguidas com minimas abaixo dos 10ºC!

Por agora sigo com 14,5ºC, 96% de humidade (que esta noite condensou 0,2mm no pluviómetro) e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Sueste (13 Nov 2009 às 15:23)

Boa Tarde,

Madrugada humida com a minima de 10.5ºC. Temperatura mais baixa deste Outono.

A manhã ainda se apresentou com algum nevoeiro. A humidade chegou aos 98%.

Neste momento o céu parece querer abrir-se mas continua nublado com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Sueste (13 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Estas fotos foram tiradas na hora do almoço, onde quase já não havia vestigios de nevoeiro, mas ainda encoberto.

Desculpem a qualidade de imagem das fotos, mas já sabem como são fotos tiradas pelo telemovel, fica a intenção.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2009 às 17:57)

stormy disse:


> por exemplo, o litoral algarvio tem caracteristicas similares a certas partes das canarias, o litoral sagres-setubal é mais parecido com as zonas baixas das costas leste ou oeste da madeira, a linha de cascais é uma mistura entre o litoral do algarve e o litoral alentejano....etc
> mesmo areas mais extremadas nao se comparam com o interior sendo apesar de tudo muito mais estaveis climaticamente



Eu ficaria-me, em P. continental, por Sintra e Monchique, como locais com algumas tendências macaronésicas.
O resto parece-me demasiado seco e mediterrânico.

PS: Desculpem o Off Topic.


----------



## Sueste (13 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

A esta altura já com muita humidade.

Tenho neste momento 14.7ºC e 96% de Humidade. 

A Temperatura máxima chegou aos 19.1ºC e a Minima de 10.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2009 às 19:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,3 ºC (14h33)
Temperatura mínima = 11,5 ºC (05h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, a neblina ou nevoeiro dominou todo o dia praticamente, pela 2ª noite este mês a mínima desceu abaixo dos 10ºC.

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 9.1ºC
actual: 13.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (14 Nov 2009 às 04:14)

tive chuva forte por aqui por volta das 03h40 mais ou menos..muito vento tambem..agora chove moderado


----------



## Kraliv (14 Nov 2009 às 07:43)

Boas,




Já choveu (7.00 às 7.30h)... levo *2mm* acumulados, as alfaces estão regadas 

Temperatura actual 13,6ºC ; Pressão 1017hPa; Humidade 98% e vento praticamente nulo.






Edit: *4mm* até ao momento (10.00h)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 11:01)

Por volta das 8:50h, a partir da Zona de Guadalupe / Évora, já chovia fraco.

Chegado a Mourão, pelas 9:47h, chuviscava e já tinha passado alguns pontos de chuva fraca a moderada.

E por agora não chove. Cheguei com 15,0 ºC, à hora referida. 

Neste momento, ainda 16,6 ºC e humidade certamente acima dos 90 %.


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

Dia meio embrulhado mas agradável...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

Alandroal: Chuva moderada entre as 6h00 e as 7h30. Temperatura actual de 17,5 ºC; temperatura mínima de 13 ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2009 às 14:57)

Bom dia !!

Vento fraco, sol e nuvens ... tempo habitual por estas bandas !!
Cerca de 20º C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

Boas,

Por aqui, ceu nublado por nuvens altas, e alguns cumulos...

Temp: 20.8ºC



'KA MISERIA'


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Passei pelas 13h pela Amareleja, com chuva fraca e 18,0 ºC.

Em Santo Aleixo da Restauração, desde cerca das 13:30h, tem alternado entre chuviscos e acalmia, tendo caído um aguaceiro moderado a forte, mas muito breve, pelas 14:30h.

Estou com 19,2 ºC e o chuvisco parou de momento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2009 às 17:27)

V.R.S.A.

Tudo na mesma, com nuvens altas e uns bonitos padrões no ceu... Está bem colorido..

20.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2009 às 18:28)

Alandroal: Depois da chuva moderada ao início da manhã, o céiu permaneceu sempre nublado por nuvens baixas durante todo o dia. Chove novamente com alguma intensidade desde as 18h00.
A temperatura actual é de 16,5 ºC; mínima de 13 ºC e máxima de 18,5 ºC, ou seja, um dia muito "quente" para esta época do ano (faz lembrar-me o clima típico dos Açores). 





CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 18:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Depois da chuva moderada ao início da manhã, o céiu permaneceu sempre nublado por nuvens baixas durante todo o dia. Chove novamente com alguma intensidade desde as 18h00.
> A temperatura actual é de 16,5 ºC; mínima de 13 ºC e máxima de 18,5 ºC, ou seja, um dia muito "quente" para esta época do ano (faz lembrar-me o clima típico dos Açores).



O clima dos Açores não é quente mas sim humido e bem mais fresco de longe do que no continente.
A Madeira sim, é mais quente e estival que os Açores, e por conseguinte também menos chuvosa que os Açores.
Nos Açores não existe periodo ou periodos secos sendo a chuva uma constante durante o ano inteiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 20:35)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O clima dos Açores não é quente mas sim humido e bem mais fresco de longe do que no continente.



O Gerofil referia-se à temperatura de Inverno. Por cá é obviamente muito mais baixa do que nos Açores, durante o período do Inverno. Uma noite de 14 ºC por cá, em Novembro, é uma noite muito quente em relação às médias normais, por exemplo.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2009 às 20:49)

E mais um aguaceiro moderado por aqui (Alandroal).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2009 às 22:08)

Deixei uma medição pendente.

Pelas 16h, tinha 18,8 ºC em Santo Aleixo da Restauração, concelho de Moura.

Trajecto e paragens de Moscavide - Mourão - Santo Aleixo da Restauração - Beja - Moscavide (chegada), num percurso de cerca de 500 km.

A chuva foi geral um pouco por todo o caminho e por todo o dia, no interior do Alentejo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2009 às 23:52)

Boas noites...

Por aqui, muita humidade ao ponto de estar tudo molhado... sem vento!

Ceu limpo...


Mais do mesmo


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O Gerofil referia-se à temperatura de Inverno. Por cá é obviamente muito mais baixa do que nos Açores, durante o período do Inverno. Uma noite de 14 ºC por cá, em Novembro, é uma noite muito quente em relação às médias normais, por exemplo.



Sim não tinha percebido.
Erro meu!

Enquanto que o clima nos Açores é temperado marítimo e suave com temperaturas ainda mais frescas do que na Madeira, o clima de Portugal Continental é também na sua faixa litoral de igual forma temperado marítimo embora com feição continental no seu interior e com algumas algumas características mediterrânicas que se traduzem em verões secos e invernos amenos, embora os ultimos anos têm se revelado com algumas anomalias tanto no inverno como no verão, mas isso provavelmente devido às alterações climáticas que vão tendo algum efeito um pouco por todo o planeta, se bem que nos Açores não existam temperaturas acima de 21 graus em Novembro ou pior em Dezembro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Nov 2009 às 03:58)

Boas...


Neste momento o famoso nevoeiro de que falavam chegou aqui... está serrado!


----------



## Levante (15 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

Dias subtropicais por aqui.
Mínima de 17ºC, máxima de 22ºC, com humidade e pontos de orvalho muito altos (80-100%, 17ºC-20ºC, respectivamente).
Aliado ao vento a variar entre o muito fraco e o fraco do quadrante S, a sensação é de tempo muito abafado.
Céu nublado mas o sol impera.
Eu bem avisei da dorsal africana 
Este evento não vai deixar nem uma gota, a não ser da humidade 
A partir de quarta volta o levante e vamos ultrapassar os 30 dias sem chuva muito facilmente...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2009 às 16:11)

Tirando o vento, a tarde até tem sido bem agradável com temperatura próxima aos 20 ºC e muito sol, alternando com nuvens, mas já sem chuva. Venha o bom tempo.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Nov 2009 às 16:54)

Boa tarde..por aqui ceu muito nublado, vento moderado com algumas rajadas e nem uma pinga..


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, mas do mesmo.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2009 às 20:50)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, máxima de 22,9ºC e minima de 15,9ºC. Rajada máxima de 37km/h. O dia esteve nublado, com boas abertas.

Que dizer... mais um "belo" dia Algarvio, onde nada de "meteorologicamente interessante" se passa....

Frio???? Chuva???? Esperemos por Dezembro...o Novembro acho que já não nos trará nada...


----------



## trepkos (15 Nov 2009 às 20:51)

Por aqui caem umas _mijinhas_ do céu, está muito nublado, vento moderado e tudo seco, não espero mais que isto.


----------



## Kraliv (15 Nov 2009 às 21:14)

Boas,


O estado da nação actual....










faz-me lembrar este mapa 






_Este mapa *NÂO* é de minha autoria, encontra-se pela net_



cumps


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

Ainda não tinha visto essa... está muito bom.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,



Kraliv, o que faz o burro aqui no Allgarve. Ai que eu parto-me todo a rir com esta imagem.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2009 às 21:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,0 ºC (14h12)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O dia foi calmo em termos meteorológicos; dando uma vista de olhos na temperatura média em anos anteriores permite afirmar que este mês, até agora, não está muito afastado do que tem sido normal.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

Do melhor que se pode arranjar em várias semanas... Terça e Quarta são as melhores oportunidades...
















A situação não é sequer comparável 2004/2005 porque nesse ano as temperaturas estavam mais baixas... Este ano não temos um dia de Inverno (nem em precipitação nem em temperaturas) desde Fevereiro... Menos mal que ainda há água armazenada para mais 20/24 meses iguais a estes...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Excelente imagem!!! Parti o coco a rir

Valha-nos o bom humor porque o resto....

Por aqui vento fraco de sul e céu muito nublado com temperatura amena.
Senão fosse a humidade que se faz sentir já tinhamos morrido à sede!


----------



## Kraliv (15 Nov 2009 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Kraliv,* o que faz o burro aqui no Allgarve*. Ai que eu parto-me todo a rir com esta imagem.





in http://bicharada.net

*Tradição mediterrânica:*
Por toda a Península Ibérica, o burro serviu para fazer a venda porta a porta de legumes, frutas e queijos. Em Portugal esta situação era muito frequente até aos anos setenta, principalmente nas regiões do Algarve e na zona Saloia em volta de Lisboa, embora acontecesse por todo o país. Agora a tradição continua a ser mantida, mas como atracção turística.

Algumas raças de burro estão à beira da extinção *** , com poucos exemplares reprodutores. 





*** Assim como a chuva 



Desculpem lá o OFF


----------



## CMPunk (15 Nov 2009 às 22:50)

Boas Pessoal!!

Depois dos Modelos que vi para amanha e do aviso lançado á minutos pelo Estofex tudo indica que vai chover também no Sul, poderá ser pouco ou alguma chuva mas pelo menos não haverá seca.

Vamos ver como corre o dia de amanha.

Cumps


----------



## Kraliv (16 Nov 2009 às 00:01)

Boas,



Não resisto a mais um PtrScr 







_Isto *NÃO* é montagem_




Aqui pelo alentejo-central registo 16.3ºC ; 1014hPa; 93% Humidade


----------



## rfll (16 Nov 2009 às 00:51)

_Isto *NÃO* é montagem_


 tb tenho reparado já á algum tempo.... esta estatístico...


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2009 às 01:01)

Penso que seja um artefacto na imagem de radar, está quase sempre presente em qualquer situação meteorológica.
Quanto a chuva amanha, não me parece... 3a de manha talvez, com a passagem do que restará do cavado.
Por agora, 19ºC, 100% de humidade (valores acima dos 80% o dia todo), vento fraco SSE


----------



## Kraliv (16 Nov 2009 às 10:46)

Boas,



O Fim-de-semana deu *0,0mm* 


Condições actuais: Céu nublado, temperatura mínima 15,4ºC ; vento 17,3km/h SSW.


Acumulado do mês *6,3mm*




PS: OFEREÇO 1 convite VIP para a Exponor 19/22 Novº.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

Agora é que eu reparei que tem estado a ocorrer esta manhã chuva forte a sul de Portugal ali mais pro lado do Golfo de Cadiz e que não estava prevista em nenhum dos modelos !

Vejam o radar do IM,

EDIT: Não entendo, na imagem de satélite vendo a partir das 08 da manhã vejo nada ... ou essa nuvens estão camufladas ou então um enorme bug do radar e falo em termos de reflectividade falo em termos de precipitação acumulada na ordem dos 30 mm !!

Alguém me explica ???

Onde estão as nuvens da precipitação que aparece no radar e não falo do ruído habitual !!


----------



## rfll (16 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

ontem estava igual e hoje reparei que esta na mesma eu acho que é um bug...


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Tempo muito abafado, parece um dia de Setembro 
Céu nublado com o sol a espreitar.
O aeroporto de Faro teve mínima de 19ºC  (como aliás eu referi a semana passada que poderia aproximar-se da tropicalidade ), vamos com 23ºC e 78% de humidade. Durante toda a noite 100% de humidade.
O vento tem sido sempre fraco do quadrante S-SE.

A costa marroquina e Andaluzia estão a apanhar com a dorsal em cheio, dexiando temperaturas de verão quase em Dezembro 
30ºC em toda a costa marroquina (34ºC em Agadir), e muitos pontos da costa andaluza a chegar aos 30ºC também, com humidades na ordem dos 15%  É de facto impressionte...
Por cá "escapámos" a esse ar muito quente e seco por estarmos próximos da frente (embora não o suficiente para sermos por ela afectados), e consequentemente chega cá algum ar húmido que, apesar de conferir uma sensação de calor elevada, não deixa a temperatura escalar (à excepção da mínima )

Desde Agosto que "dizemos" que o inverno via chegar, mas há sempre mais uma situação atípica e anómala a registar uma a seguir à outra... Se os 29ºC registados em Faro dia 1 de Novembro foram surpreendentes, mínima de 19ºC e esta sensação de calor quando nos aproximamos de Dezembro também não é muito típico...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

rfll disse:


> ontem estava igual e hoje reparei que esta na mesma eu acho que é um bug...



Não é esse que esse está lá sempre é ruido ... é toda aquela mancha mais a sul e mais pro lado de Cadiz !!
Pensei que seria apenas na reflectividade mas olhando ao acumulado já deve andar nos 30 mm !!

Contudo as nuvens não existem .....


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2009 às 12:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Não é esse que esse está lá sempre é ruido ... é toda aquela mancha mais a sul e mais pro lado de Cadiz !!
> Pensei que seria apenas na reflectividade mas olhando ao acumulado já deve andar nos 30 mm !!
> 
> Contudo as nuvens não existem .....



Impossível Aurélio, não existe instabilidade no Golfo de Cadiz. Aliás, a partir de Cadiz a dorsal está em força com temperaturas elevadas e humidade muito baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2009 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, calor e mais calor, sigo com 23.4ºC.

Ando a preparar há vários dias uma foto-reportagem com a paisagem na zona do Sotavento, que será publicada no final da semana, em princípio.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

Levante disse:


> Impossível Aurélio, não existe instabilidade no Golfo de Cadiz. Aliás, a partir de Cadiz a dorsal está em força com temperaturas elevadas e humidade muito baixa.



Isso sei eu ... o que não sei é onde o Radar vai buscar aquilo 

Pelo jeito os radares tb sonham


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2009 às 14:36)

rfll disse:


> _Isto *NÃO* é montagem_
> 
> 
> tb tenho reparado já á algum tempo.... esta estatístico...



Sempre que existe nebolusidade baixa o radar do sítio dos Cavalos (Loulé) mostra esse fantasma. Quando o radar de Loulé esteve off pensei que esse fantasma fosse corrigido. Pelos vistos não foi...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 15:04)

O fantasma é mais este http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp

Tem sido assim a manhã toda !!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Nov 2009 às 15:08)

Pela imagem de radar está entrando uma mancha de forte precipitação algures entre Setubal e Lisboa parecida com aquela que passou em Sintra e está no meio do país agora !!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2009 às 16:49)

Boa Tarde a todos 

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas de vez enquando..hoje por incrivel que pareça ainda não choveu  nem uma gota para a amostra..

neste momento céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas..
ás 16h tinha 23.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado.

Máxima: 23.6ºC 
mínima: 16.9ºC


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Quanto ao dia de hoje já foi descrito...
Malta do barlavento penso que esta noite vão ter o privilégio de assistir a alguma animação, nem que sejam uns relampagos avistados na costa vicentina 
Por aqui sotavento... mais do mesmo. É sempre a tirar, nem a frente, nem o que resta do cavado deixaram nada aqui.
É incrível como um evento, vindo de SW - propicio à boas quantidades ´no Algarve -, vai passar sem deixar uma única gota. Haja azar!
Este mês vai, muito provavelmente acabar com 0mm. 
Quanto à tendencia a 300h... demasiado longínqua e ténue para a equacionar. Desde Agosto que ouço falar de tendencias a 300h e esfumaça-se tudo. Penso que não vale a pena criar espectativas. Daqui para a frente AA por todo o lado, apenas no fim de semana poderão chegar os restos de uma frente em dissipação que nunca querem nada connosco.
A verdade, por agora, é esta. Mas acredito que, com a anomalia que temos tido desde o verão (quer em temperatura quer em precipitação), isto vai "rebentar" mais cedo ou mais tarde.
O certo é que isso não vai ser em Novembro.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

será que vou ver chover esta noite 

a linha de instablidade vai atravessar o alentejo e algarve durante a madrugada  o cape/li tá bom

edit : afinal a direçção da linha é mais de SW para NE...lá continua a seca no Algarve


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

Atenção... atenção... vem aí trovoada...


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

Agreste disse:


> Atenção... atenção... vem aí trovoada...


´
É verdade, está a passar uma linha de instabilidade um pouco a oeste do Cabo de Sao Vicente, na formação de células muito intensas (segundo o radar) que correm no sentido SSW-NNE. Entraram na costa alentajana na zona de Mil Fontes. E aqui de Olhão, estou a ver belos relampagos a NW, provavelmente dessa célula ou de uma que se está a formar na zona de Beja. 
Eu bem disse que ainda ia haver animação, com a deslocação da frente formar-se-ão novas linhas de instabilidade à medida que esta atravessa o sul do país. O barlavento ainda pode ter uma surpresa. Por cá, esperemos que o a frente não perca força, porque o CAPE é muito bom, e elas já se começaram a formar, pode ser um bom sinal. Teremos uma surpresa!? Esperança!


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Parece que vamos ter borrasca!!! Será que passa as dunas elevadas do deserto central?

Aqui por loulé já se vê trovões a oeste!!! 
Por enquanto céu limpo e muita humidade, a temperatura baixou um bocado penso que por volta dos 13ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,6 ºC (15h34)
Temperatura mínima = 14,6 (06h20)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Mais um dia completamente seco; céu muito nublado pela manhã, com alternância entre o vento fraco a moderado, com rajadas de sudoeste.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## YuRiSsS (17 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

Por vezes chove, outras vezes faz um trovão, é o que se pode dizer sobre o estado do tempo a partir das 23.30 por montemor-o-novo... e mantém-se.

Neste preciso momento faz relâmpagos e trovões e chove de fraco a moderado!


----------



## Levante (17 Nov 2009 às 00:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que vamos ter borrasca!!! Será que passa as dunas elevadas do deserto central?
> 
> Aqui por loulé já se vê trovões a oeste!!!
> Por enquanto céu limpo e muita humidade, a temperatura baixou um bocado penso que por volta dos 13ºC



 dunas elevadas do deserto central 
A questão é mesmo essa... esperemos que a frente não perca força à medida que, lentamente, se desloca para E. Apesar de ser visivel a contínua actividade eléctrica a NW (aí a uns 150km!!), não é isso que vem para cá. Olhos postos no satélite e radar a SW do Cabo de Santa Maria, se chegar cá alguma coisa será daí, porque o fluxo e o sentido de formação das linhas de instabilidade é de SSW/SW-NNE/NE. O cape é bom, as condições estão presentes. Resta aguardar, aí a partir das 3-4h é que poderá haver qualquer coisa.
Por agora, o céu que esteve nublado e que fez com que a mínima ontem não descesse dos 19ºC, limpou com o cair do dia. Está completamente limpo (daí conseguir ver-se relampagos a mais de 100km de distancia) fazendo cair a temperatura para 17ºC, 94% de humidade e vento muito fraco (uma constante desde há muitos dias), NNE a 7km/h


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

Estão uma serie de células a subir pelo Alentejo


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

Alô *Vendas Novas*; alô *Montemor-o-Novo*: elas  estão aí ... Descargas da última meia-hora:





CopyRight@imapweather


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

A situação junto ao Cabo de S. Vicente está interessante, de facto! Mas não sei se chegará aqui a esta zona alguma coisa!!! Fui agora à varanda e já "cheira" a trovoada!! Avistam-se grandes clarões a W/NW de Lagoa de 5 em 5 segundos! Pode ser que a situação se torne interessante (o ideal era estes clarões estarem a S/SW) e apareça algo de SW!!





EDIT: Começam a chegar algumas nuvens mais carregadas aqui á zona! Já se vêem no céu aqui por cima de Lagoa!


----------



## YuRiSsS (17 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

Por Montemor-o-Novo os relâmpagos e trovões intensificaram-se BASTANTE!!! A chuva aumenta...


----------



## Levante (17 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

Olhos postos no Golfo de Cadiz a SW. A vir alguma coisa vem daí.
Júlia, aguenta-te aí e faz-nos uma visita!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2009 às 00:43)

Não consigo perceber bem se a zona assinalada terá algum potencial, mas será que não poderá nascer dali alguma coisa interessante e que chegue cá em condições?


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 00:45)

Uma célula passa agora mesmo sobre Montemor-o-Novo. Tamto se queixaram de não apanharem nada ...  que agora saiu-lhes a sorte grande. Sortudos.

E eu aqui em Estremoz só apanhei vento ...


----------



## YuRiSsS (17 Nov 2009 às 00:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma célula passa agora mesmo sobre Montemor-o-Novo. Tamto se queixaram de não apanharem nada ...  que agora saiu-lhes a sorte grande. Sortudos.
> 
> E eu aqui em Estremoz só apanhei vento ...



Já passou... diria que não passou mesmo por cima, mas passou mesmo pertinho...


----------



## Levante (17 Nov 2009 às 01:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Não consigo perceber bem se a zona assinalada terá algum potencial, mas será que não poderá nascer dali alguma coisa interessante e que chegue cá em condições?



O GFS das 18h não colocava precipitação nessa zona entre as Canárias e o Algarve. Penso que essa zona que assinalaste, apesar de ter muito bom aspecto, vai acabar por ser embebida no ar frio imediatamente adjacente à frente associado ao AA. Espero que a linha de instabilidade que passou por Sagres não seja a última. Vou esperar mais uma hora para que apareça alguma coisa a formar-se a SW daqui. Senão, dou o evento por acabado...


----------



## Kraliv (17 Nov 2009 às 01:21)

Boas,


FIESTA!!!!  















Ao vivo e em directo  http://kraliv.viewnetcam.com/

*Pass por PM


----------



## YuRiSsS (17 Nov 2009 às 01:22)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> FIESTA!!!!
> ...



Faltam é os dados de acesso.... 

EDIT: Nas Imagens de Satélite dá a parecer que vêm ai outra frente, mas mt mais atrás, ou estarei a interpretar mal ?


----------



## rfll (17 Nov 2009 às 01:30)

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...1117/htZHYFRkysDsaxEVgMYb/por091117010029.jpg

bem para os lados de Évora a coisa esta animada..... alguns pontos vermelhos...


----------



## Kraliv (17 Nov 2009 às 01:31)

Começou a cair um aguaceiro neste momento


Finalmente 


Temp. 16,2ºC ; Pressão 1014hPa ;





EDIT: Já parou de chover


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 01:52)

Estremoz: ...  ...  00h45 ....  ... 01h15 

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb6acd_estremoz1711200901h00a_tech"]Dailymotion - Estremoz_17.11.2009_01h00a - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xb6acd@@AMEPARAM@@xb6acd[/ame]


[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb6adt_estremoz1711200901h00b_tech"]Dailymotion - Estremoz_17.11.2009_01h00b - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xb6adt@@AMEPARAM@@xb6adt[/ame]


----------



## Levante (17 Nov 2009 às 01:52)

Desisto... não se está a formar nada, a frente parece estar a perder força à medida que caminha lentamente para E.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2009 às 01:55)

Mapa das descargas nas últimas horas.
O Litoral alentejano bem carregado!


----------



## meteo (17 Nov 2009 às 02:48)

Sagres,onde a precipitação passa sempre ao lado,com chuva e trovoada.Pode mesmo haver surpresas hoje


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 02:54)

AnDré disse:


> Mapa das descargas nas últimas horas.
> O Litoral alentejano bem carregado![/IMG]



As descargas registaram-se entre as 20h00 e as 01h00. A linha de instabilidade entrou no continente pelo sudoeste e agora deixa o nosso país na zona da Beira Alta, progredindo para Nordeste. 
É claro que o mapa ainda não tem as descargas ocorridas a partir da 01h00 e que se concentraram no Alto Alentejo e na Beira interior. O Imapweather regista descargas depois das 2h00 na zona Guarda-Celorico-Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## vagas (17 Nov 2009 às 07:32)

Bem por aqui tivemos algum espectáculo, chuva forte por alguns momentos e algum vento e o que me lembro antes de me deixar dormir


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

A pequena esperança que durante a noite chegasse aqui alguma coisa, acabou por não passar disso, de uma "pequena esperança"! Ficou tudo em Sagres e na costa alentejana!

Esta noite a minima foi de 15,1ºC e sigo agora com 17,6ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2009 às 10:59)

Parece que a chuva não passou da costa vicentina aqui no algarve

Sigo com um tempo espetacular leve brisa que quase não se nota e temperatura bastante agradável.
Está uma camada de nuvens altas que deixam o céu esbranquiçado, que com o sol faz um efeito espetacular....


----------



## Levante (17 Nov 2009 às 11:15)

Pois é, aconteceu o pior, já esperado há muito. A frente perdeu força, não chegou nada aqui e aquela linha de instabilidade que entrou por Sagres foi o último fôlego da Júlia.
Esta situação estava prevista pelo GFS que punha chuva no barlavento algarvio. Até Sagres já tem mais fenómenos convectivos, onde isto chegou!

Houve alguma esperança (natural) mas disso não passou.
Hoje um belo dia, com apenas algumas nuvens altas, 22ºC, vento em calma e 64% de humidade.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,8 ºC (14h02)
Temperatura mínima = 12,8 ºC (07h23)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Madrugada marcada por aguaceiros e trovoada moderada sobre a cidade.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## trepkos (17 Nov 2009 às 20:57)

A noite de ontem trouxe por volta da meia noite uma intensa trovoada com aguaceiros moderados a fortes.

Foi mesmo intensa a trovoada, há bastante tempo que não ouvi nada assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

Boas, por aqui, um dia incrível com céu nublado por nuvens altas com abertas e com uma temperatura incrível.

Máxima: 24.8ºC 
mínima: 14.5ºC

De salientar que em Tavira a máxima foi a mesma que a minha.

Sábado completo 1 mês sem precipitação, sem pinga, sem água.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

Há instabilidade a sul do Algarve. 







Mapa de descargas:





Webcam de Sagres


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Pois é André! Estava agora mesmo a verificar isso! A SW do Algarve está alguma actividade interessante! Vamos ver a sua evolução e se chega cá alguma coisa!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2009 às 11:00)

A situação continua interessante!
Está tão perto...e ao mesmo tempo, "tão longe"! A ver se não se dissipa tudo quando estiver a "tocar" o Algarve!


----------



## Levante (18 Nov 2009 às 11:38)

Vamos ver se a tradição ainda é o que era e o embolsamento em altura nos traz convecção! 
As reflexoes no radar são muito boas, e o céu está muito escuro a SW


----------



## Madragoa (18 Nov 2009 às 11:45)

Bom dia ao pessoal do Sul 

Isso hoje esta com bom aspecto...,pelas imagens de satélite e radar.
Boa sorte.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 11:53)

o embolsamento esta muito bom e se nada ocorrer nao sera culpa dele...sera concerteza devido ao facto de nesta altura do ano ja nao termos SST de 22-24º no golfo de cadiz e das maximas ja nao ultrapassarem os 22º....se fosse ha uns meses...com SST de 22-24º e Maximas de 30º


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Bem, pela imagem actual do radar, a situação tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade...acho que quando cá chegar deverá trazer apenas uns pingos (se trouxer!)


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2009 às 13:13)

O Imapweather assinala uma descarga eléctrica a 50 quilómetros para nordeste de Alcoutim ocorrida às 12h28 (trovoada já dentro de Espanha).
Entretanto, a situação ao largo de Marrocos está estável, ou seja, o núcleo de ar frio permanece estável no mesmo sítio já desde ontem à noite (a cerca de 240 quilómetros a sudoeste da Fortaleza de Sagres). Vamos ver se esta tarde se mantem fixo ou se se aproxima do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2009 às 14:04)

Quando olhamos para imagens de radar a muita distância é preciso também levar em conta o comportamento do feixe do radar. Aquilo que é na realidade reflectido é diferente em termos de altitude conforme as distâncias e isso tem sempre que ser ponderado. O que um radar mostra a 50km é diferente do que está a focar a 200km. No seguimento tropical isto é extremamente importante, pois por exemplo pelo radar podemos localizar o LLC (circulação de um sistema tropical à superfície) mas se o radar estiver longe ele não identifica o LLC mas o MLC (circulação nos níveis médios), que podem não coincidir.

Para exemplificar usei uma calculador da NOAA sobre os radares deles, que dão uma ideia, mas os nossos certamente sendo diferentes a filosofia é a mesma, onde muitas vezes a grandes distancias é reflectida precipitação que pode nem chegar ao chão (virga), sobretudo se existir ar mais seco por baixo, e penso até, reflectir nebulosidade média/alta densa.







Independentemente disto que referi, que é sempre importante, ando desde há uns dias com umas desconfianças sobre o radar de Loulé. Dá-me ideia que desde que ficou operacional depois de ter estado aquele tempo todo parado que a sensibilidade dele não parece estar bem ajustada, mas obviamente, não faço ideia, até pode ser o contrário, o de Coruche não estar bem, ou até ser intencional tendo em conta diferentes realidades ou obstáculos que cada um deles enfrenta. É apenas uma desconfiança de algo que parece não bater bem entre os dois radares.

Exemplifico com estes dois exemplos recentes:












No 1º exemplo o de Loulé parece exagerar a reflectividade a grande distância, ali na zona Oeste quando a frente entrava ali. Pode ser um comportamento normal, ou talvez não.

No 2º exemplo não sucede o inverso, ou seja, o de Coruche não parece exagerar a célula que está em Sagres.

Estas diferenças depois introduzem certo grau de incoerência na imagem composta.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2009 às 14:09)

Bom, tal com tinha referido no meu último post, chegaram aqui apenas uns chuviscos, que cairam agora mesmo e durante 2 minutos. Não me parece que venha mais alguma coisa. A não ser que nasça alguma célula aqui perto, mas acho que as condições não o propiciam!
Fica para a próxima, relativamente a chuva!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2009 às 15:13)

Relativamente ao Radar de Loulé ainda no outro dia falava nisso (esperava que alguém mais dentro da matéria me tivesse explicado mas tal não aconteceu).

No outro dia mostrava precipitação aqui a sul do Algarve que observei pelos máximos de reflectividade mas como poderia ser engano e somente ruído, verifiquei a precipitação ocorrida identificada pelo radar quando para surpresa minha mostrava mais de 30/40 mm ocorridos entre as 08h e as 10h aqui a sul do Algarve mais perto da costa Andaluzia !!
Contudo olhei ás imagens de satélite e confirmou-se a minha suspeita ... não havia nem tinha havido qualquer actividade nem nuvens sequer naquela zona !!

Acho que o Radar está mal ajustado .... mas não posso fazer nada, não sou técnico 

Quanto ao tempo e ao factor chuva para hoje o que posso afirmar que está um calor dos diabos para esta altura do ano !!
Creio que devem estar uns 24º aqui em Faro !!


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2009 às 16:51)

Há qualquer coisa no radar que está longe de ser um fantasma... e aqui por Albufeira onde estou por agora, apesar de estar a cair a tarde, não parece que Novembro vá ficar por estrear em termos de precipitação...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

Pelas imagens de satélite do SAT24 ás 17h00 existe realmente uma mancha / célula activa a sul do Algarve mas que me parece claramente estar em fase de dissipação porque perdeu imensa consistência antes de chegar junto á costa !!

Aqui já não deve chegar nada a não ser nuvens altas !!


----------



## Levante (18 Nov 2009 às 17:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite do SAT24 ás 17h00 existe realmente uma mancha / célula activa a sul do Algarve mas que me parece claramente estar em fase de dissipação porque perdeu imensa consistência antes de chegar junto á costa !!
> 
> Aqui já não deve chegar nada a não ser nuvens altas !!



Nem mais, é o eterno problema destas situações convectivas. Tanto podem ser exuberantes (mais no Verão/tempo quente) como podem perder toda a força à medida que se aproximam da costa. Infelizmente é o mais frequente. Tem havido nucleos no Golfo de Cadiz que, no seu caminho até á costa, perdem toda a força, resultanto apenas e como dizes Aurélio em nuvens altas. Mas vale sempre a pena um nowcasting, nunca se sabe


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Pode parecer piada mas eu fiz a viagem de carro entre Silves e Faro e apanhei um borrifos no para-brisas na zona de Loulé... Posso assim afirmar que já vi chover estes mês...


----------



## Brunomc (18 Nov 2009 às 19:20)

Neste momento por Vendas Novas estao 13.5¤C e o vento esta fraco..mais uma noite fria


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2009 às 20:04)

Agreste disse:


> Pode parecer piada mas eu fiz a viagem de carro entre Silves e Faro e apanhei um borrifos no para-brisas na zona de Loulé... Posso assim afirmar que já vi chover estes mês...



Em Faro também caiu umas pingas grossas, por volta das 18h30m.

Dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 15.6ºC


----------



## Levante (18 Nov 2009 às 21:56)

É caso pra dizer: "Tamos mal!"


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (15h06)
Temperatura mínima = 10,0 ºC (06h29)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Por aqui vai chovendo desde as 23h15.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

Esta noite tá fresco!!!
Já não sentia o frio à noite prai desde Maio, talvez seja devido à muita humidade que se faz sentir e à brisa de norte/noroeste.
Sendo assim menos mau já começa a arrefecer um bocado...vamos ver se as máximas acompanham.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Nov 2009 às 17:32)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 16.0ºC


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2009 às 18:13)

Bom dia ... hoje foi mais um dia quente em que pela primeira vez na história pelo menos que me lembre que andei o dia todo em T-Shirt !!!
Espectáculo !!
Temperatura hoje rondou os 21º e para variar sol e nuvens altas !!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (11h57)
Temperatura mínima = 11,9 ºC (07h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2009 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e salientar que pela 1ªvez este mês a máxima não ultrapassou os 20ºC.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC 
actual: 13.2ºC


----------



## Sueste (20 Nov 2009 às 18:36)

Boa noite,


A temperatura máxima registada hoje, foi a mais baixa deste Outono, com 18ºC. 

E  a temperatura minima também foi a mais baixa deste Outono com 10.0ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 14.5ºC e 96% de Humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 13.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2009 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,9 ºC (14h38)
Temperatura mínima = 10,4 ºC (01h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia !!

Dia de sol e nuvens altas, lá mais para tarde aguardo a chamada:" chuva molha parvos  ou então nem isso !!


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia!

Por aqui estamos todos à espera desses 5mm de precipitação  para depois da hora de almoço... 


















Para já apenas um lençol de altoestratos compõe um céu de outono...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2009 às 09:55)

Agreste disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Por aqui estamos todos à espera desses 5mm de precipitação  para depois da hora de almoço...
> 
> ...



Não estarias a querer dizer 0,5 mm, é que pela imagem do ECM que mostraste os tais 5 mm estão no Alentejo e aqui era os 0,5 a 2,0 mm que é o azul mais claro !!


----------



## Sueste (21 Nov 2009 às 10:16)

Olá bom dia,

Céu nublado, alguma neblina e muita humidade.

Neste momento 18.0ºC e 92% de Humidade e a temperatura minima não desceu dos 12.6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2009 às 10:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Não estarias a querer dizer 0,5 mm, é que pela imagem do ECM que mostraste os tais 5 mm estão no Alentejo e aqui era os 0,5 a 2,0 mm que é o azul mais claro !!



É que eu gosto de falhar por excesso de expectativas do que ser apanhado de surpresa... é o meu método de combate à monotonia outonal... 

Pronto... aqui estão mais 2 modelos que mostram os tais 5mm de precipitação...







Da AEMET para Huelva...

«Elaboración: sábado, 21 noviembre 2009 a las 06:00
Validez: sábado, 21 noviembre 2009 de 6 a 24 horas (oficial)
Predicción

INTERVALOS NUBOSOS, AUMENTANDO A MUY NUBOSO POR EL OESTE, CON
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O LOCALMENTE MODERADAS. BRUMAS.

TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO ASCENSO. VIENTOS DEL SUDESTE FLOJOS EN EL
INTERIOR Y FLOJOS A MODERADOS EN EL LITORAL, GIRANDO AL SUROESTE
CON INTERVALOS DE MODERADOS A MEDIODIA.»


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui chuva fraca  desde as 13h50 e vento fraco


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2009 às 14:54)

Estou a fazer figas pra que não chova! se terminarmos o mês com 2mm é banal agora uma zerada...

Neste momento céu muito nublado (não sei avaliar as nuvens quanto ao nome mas sei que de chuva estas não são de certeza), temperatura bastante amena diria 18º,19º


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

O Algarve vai acumular também alguma precipitação com esta frente não vão ser só chuviscos.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2009 às 15:59)

por aqui a chuva e o vento aumentaram de intensidade na ultima meia hora 

chuva certinha 

edit : neste momento o vento está mais fraco..


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2009 às 18:16)

40 dias depois... cada vez mais perto de ver chuva... falta pouco...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2009 às 18:39)

Algarvios..Preparem-se que a chuva nos próximos minutos deve chegar aí


----------



## redragon (21 Nov 2009 às 19:18)

Depois de um mês sem quase pinga nenhuma, por Elvas tem sido um dia digno de registo. N por estar a chover com muita intensidade, mas sim porque tem caído água...desde as 15h horas que chove sem parar!!!!  
O Alentejo merecia um tópico só seu devido à seca....para nós quando cai água é um dia abençoado. Para quem tem chuva à farta n entende certamente o que vai pelo interior sul...


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

Confirma-se portanto a passagem do primeiro aguaceiro... deu para molhar a rua... 

Vamos ver se vai chover mais...


----------



## trepkos (21 Nov 2009 às 20:06)

Aqui continua a chover, desde o Montijo até Montemor apanhei sempre forte chuva acompanhada de algum vento e visibilidade quase zero.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu muito nublado e ja caem as primeiras pingas


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2009 às 20:31)

Já chove, já não preciso de regar os cactos que tenho na horta!!!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2009 às 20:54)

Boa noite!

Por aqui já chove qualquer coisita!
Acumulei até agora 4,0mm.
Não é muito, mas é melhor que nada...


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2009 às 21:22)

Ora cá estão os nossos 5mm de chuva... queremos tudo a que temos direito... 







Não se percebe lá muito bem mas deu para a água escorrer de fio do telhado, portanto choveu mesmo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2009 às 21:29)

Chove moderado a forte, puxado a vento!!

Até da gosto


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2009 às 21:35)

Alandroal: Tarde de chuva, que já não cai a esta hora. Mesmo assim ainda uns quentinhos 13 ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

Por aqui vou nos 5,8mm acumulados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Nov 2009 às 22:22)

Ufa finalmente lá conseguiu chover qualquer coisa de jeito ai para o algarve.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

E pronto... por hoje é tudo... o pluviómetro da RTA fecha com uns razoáveis *2,6mm* e dentro de dias espera-se que haja mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2009 às 23:27)

Boas, por aqui, voltou a chover embora fraco, passado um mês depois, que rendeu uns 2 mm acumulados, pode ser que ainda chegue a 3 mm, vamos ver é senão ficamos mais um mês à espera que volta a chover outra vez, uns 2 mm.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

É triste!!!, nem deu pra regar as árvores, pelo menos aqui por loulé o afamado penico do Algarve. 
De olhomótro uns meros 2mm pois não passou de chuva molha parvos e não fez possas na terra tirando aquelas resultantes das escorrências dos prédios.
Teremos de aguardar pacientemente por melhores dias.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2009 às 23:29)

Pronto...fiquei com 6,6mm acumulados hoje.
Já deu para molhar um bocadito!

Agora é aguardar até ao final do mês, a ver se vem mais alguma coisita!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui continua a abençoada chuva...

A ver com que contas se fecha!


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

*Ranking de precipitação das estações amadoras, dia 21 de Novembro* 

 No Algarve:
10,4mm - Monchique
6,6mm - Sítio das Fontes, Lagoa
6,6mm - Albufeira
5,6mm - São Brás de Alportel
4,3mm - Almancil
4,3mm - Tavira
2,6mm - Faro (RTA)
2,3mm - Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro
2 mm - Olhão (algarvio1980)

 No Baixo Alentejo:
9,4mm - Odemira
4,3mm - Panoias, Ourique


 No Alto Alentejo:
9,4mm - Redondo
4,1mm - Nisa, Portalegre


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Nov 2009 às 00:36)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui ja nao chove!

Já foi bom!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2009 às 09:53)

Choveu portanto dentro dos valores que estava á espera e salvo uma ou outra excepção (desculpem mas Monchique não conta devido ao factor grande altitude), a precipitação esteve entre os 2 e os 5 mm !!
Esta manhã levantei-me e nem havia sinal de chuva !
Felizmente estive a regar a horta ontem á tarde ... tal era a chuva que estava á espera. De acordo com os modelos seria entre 0, 5 e 5 mm conforme os modelos o que era algo que apenas dava para molhar o chão e nada mais !!


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2009 às 11:45)

Ora parece que não vamos ter de esperar muito tempo pelo regresso da chuva... é já quarta-feira... 

*Actualizado a 22 de Novembro de 2009 às 10:46 UTC
Previsão para 4ª Feira, 25 de Novembro de 2009
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral Oeste,
rodando gradualmente para noroeste nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste,
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, rodando para noroeste a partir
da tarde e enfraquecendo.*
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões, e passando a regime de aguaceiros
nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.*

Meteorologista: Maria João Frada/Ricardo Tavares

Actualizado a 22 de Novembro de 2009 às 10:46 UTC


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2009 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, voltou o céu limpo, com o vento norte a soprar moderado.

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC
actual: 14.5ºC

Faro/Aeroporto registou ontem 3 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1033 hPa

*Aqui por esta região do Alentejo começam a surgir já alguns riachos com um pequeno fio (caudal) de água a escoar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Boa noite!
Por aqui sigo com uma noite fresquita e húmida!
Estão neste momento 7,7ºC e 95% de humidade, vento muito fraco e pressão atmosférica nos 1033,5hPa. 
A máxima de hoje foi de 20,7ºC.


----------



## redragon (23 Nov 2009 às 10:17)

Por aqui um dia mto feio. Com mto sol....dias bonitos por aqui são dias de chuva e essa nem vê-la...lol
continuamos na secura...


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

Entretanto estamos todos com mais frio (esta já foi uma noite como deve ser) e as previsões voltam a subir a expectactiva...  

Continente 

Actualizado a 23 de Novembro de 2009 às 10:51 UTC
Previsão para 4ª Feira, 25 de Novembro de 2009

Regiões a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos para
o final do dia e que serão de neve acima dos 1500 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h nas terras
altas, rodando gradualmente para noroeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
*Regiões a Sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.*
Actualizado a 23 de Novembro de 2009 às 10:51 UTC

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 26 de Novembro de 2009

Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos na região Norte.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida de temperatura.
*Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Algarve, passando a regime
de aguaceiros para o final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura máxima.*
METEOROLOGISTAS: Idália Mendonça/Joana Sanches


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (14h51)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (05h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

Por aqui registei nova minima do mês, com 5,6ºC às 6h35.

Neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2009 às 14:28)

Boas...


É impressionante as inversoes termicas em Aljezur:






Quase nos 0ºC  


V.R.S.A.

Por aqui sigo com ceu limpo, vento fraco de N, e sem dados na temp. Falta pilhas!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2009 às 16:21)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco de SE, 19.6ºC

Neblusidade a entrar de sul/SW...

Está bacano o ceu por estas bandas


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2009 às 18:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (12h07)
Temperatura mínima = 9,1 ºC (06h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

Tefigrama ECMWF para Faro na quinta-feira... Saturação máxima, condições perfeitas mas não encontro precipitação... apenas no sábado...


----------



## YuRiSsS (25 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

Boas,

Começou a cair aguaceiros em Montemor-o-Novo, e pelo radar do IM parece que a chuva se irá intensificar um pouco mais...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 12:55)

V.R.S.A.

Noite e madrugada marcada por ceu por vezes muito nublado com a mesma a vir de SE alguma humidade e vento muito fraco de SE, rondando depois para N.

Min: 11.4ºC

Agora sigo com ceu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de Oeste.

17.5ºC

Espero ter a dita chuva lá para o fim de tarde que ao contrario que o IM preve (chuva fraca) prevejo chuva moderada...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2009 às 13:59)

Bom, por aqui já chove (fraquinho ainda!)!
Começou a chover perto das 13h40 e já vai molhando a estrada. Vamos aguardar a evolução durante a tarde.

Sigo com 18,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 14:28)

V.R.S.A.

Temp_actual: 20.4ºC

Neste momento ceu nublado com algumas abertas...

Vento aumentou de intensidade e a rodar para sul, mas encontrando de modo geral fraco...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 15:12)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui já chove de forma fraca!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 17:04)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tarde cinzenta cerrada e agora sem chuva...

Isto da ca uma molesa 

Nem chove nem deixa chuver...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 18:17)

V.R.S.A

Ja chove... ainda maneira timida!

Temp_actual:17.7ºC

Max: 20.4ºC


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

Chuva ainda não sei o que é isso ... 
Até ao momento ainda não choveu nada ... 

O IM apenas dá alguma chuva para esta noite ... depois já nem dá chuva para Sexta sequer ... enfim mais do mesmo !!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2009 às 20:01)

Isto é impressionante assim como o norte parece ter um íman para chuva nós temos um campo a repeli-la. Anda a engonhar à muito e nem a estrada molhou aqui por loulé.
Já encomendei o barco pra Dezembro!!! a avaliar pelos modelos...


----------



## Redfish (25 Nov 2009 às 20:03)

Por aqui momentos de chuva bem fraca (até se duvida se é chuva ou não)


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2009 às 20:45)

Primeiro era chuva para Quinta pra aqui ..
Depois a chuva passou para Sexta ... 
Agora já passou para Sábado ...
Amanhã passa para Domingo .. 
É sempre a adiar e mesmo o que está previsto para esta noite é chuva fraca (deve dar no máximo uns 5 mm)
A ver vamos ... 

O ECM se era positiva a run das 0h nesta run das 12h foi uma treta ....
Mas são positivos os sinais a longo prazo ...
Temos que ir acompanhando ....


----------



## sielwolf (25 Nov 2009 às 21:47)

Monchique: 
Temperatura actual: 15.2 °C
Temperatura máxima: 16.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.7ºC
*Precipitação: 30.7 mm*

Desde as 17h que não pára de chover!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2009 às 21:49)

Noite de chuva fraca ... tão fraca que nem oiço nada !!!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

Aqui por loulé começou a chover por volta das 20:30h e não mais parou até agora, umas vezes fraca outras moderada.
Pena não ter pluviómetro mas já deve ir nos 10mm acumulados


----------



## Kraliv (25 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

Boas,



Aqui pelo norte...do sul  já acumulei cerca de *8mm* 

Já tinha caído alguma chuva pelas 13/14h...mas foi a partir da hora de jantar que começou realmente a acumular qualquer coisita.

A temperatura actual é de 12,9ºc com vento fraco de SSE

A Máxima hoje foi de 15,3ºC e a mínima de 9.5ºC.


Vamos lá ver se vai  mais qualquer coisa durante esta noite, espero que sim


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e alguma chuva miudinha que mal molha o chão.

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 17.1ºC

Levo 0 mm e assim deve ser. Faro e Olhão tem um escudo impenetrável.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2009 às 23:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (10h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Alguma chuva durante a tarde e especialmente já à noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

É impressão minha ou o penico do Algarve já se começa a destacar!
Realmente quando se desce de Loulé para Faro parece que há uma parede a meio que não deixa passar nada.
Há 3 horas que chove e continua...tenho a janela virada a sul e sente-se aquele vento característico que puxa "água".
Aposto nos quase 20mm acumulados no final deste evento. Pena como já disse não poder medi-la! Venha


----------



## Levante (26 Nov 2009 às 00:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e alguma chuva miudinha que mal molha o chão.
> 
> Máxima: 19.6ºC
> mínima: 12.8ºC
> ...



Tem sido só chuva miudinha mas nesta ultima meia hora até choveu qualquer coisa, talvez chegue aos 5mm. Já é uma vitória!


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

De acordo com o radar a maioria da precipitação está a cair no mar e vai entrar pelo vale do Guadalquivir... mais uma vez, (quase) tudo ao lado


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2009 às 01:49)

Ainda chove bem e com mais força agora
O penico está a bancar bem 
Desculpem mas o radar do IM está avariado!!!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Ontem terminei o dia com 4,8mm acumulados.
Esta noite apenas acumulou 0,2mm. Por agora, o céu está muito nublado, sigo com 15,9ºC e 93% de humidade, não chove e não deverá chover mais durante o dia de hoje. O vento está com uma velocidade média na ordem dos 26km/hora.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2009 às 10:39)

Nas serras algarvias, ao contrário do que se passou no litoral, a precipitação acumulada até foi jeitosa:

Monchique
Ontem: 46,7mm
Hoje: 3,0mm


São Brás de Alportel
Ontem: 11,8mm
Hoje: 3,4mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2009 às 11:06)

Levante disse:


> Tem sido só chuva miudinha mas nesta ultima meia hora até choveu qualquer coisa, talvez chegue aos 5mm. Já é uma vitória!



Nessa meia-hora choveu bem, registei 3 mm, depois durante a noite mais alguns aguaceiros que contabilizaram ao todo 5 mm, era dentro dos valores que davam os modelos.


----------



## Levante (26 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Não falhei muito! 
Sempre é melhor que nada... 
Ontem por volta da 01h formou-se uma célula mesmo junto à costa sotavento, mas dado o fluxo de W, não teve qualquer efeito cá.
Quanto às serras, já é de há muito conhecida essa discrepância com o litoral. Água não falta em Monquiche! 
Hoje já não deve chover, e é preocupante ver a situaçao do fim de semana, é SEMPRE a tirar, se chover mais 10mm até ao fim do mês fico surpreendido.
Destaque para a mínima do aeroporto, 17ºC 
Neste momento 19ºC com vento moderado de WNW e céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2009 às 12:28)

Levante disse:


> Não falhei muito!
> Sempre é melhor que nada...
> Ontem por volta da 01h formou-se uma célula mesmo junto à costa sotavento, mas dado o fluxo de W, não teve qualquer efeito cá.
> Quanto às serras, já é de há muito conhecida essa discrepância com o litoral. Água não falta em Monquiche!
> ...



O Outono climático (1 de Setembro a 30 de Novembro) posso afirmar que vamos acabar com o 2º pior Outono desde 1980 até agora, o 1º foi em 1981 nesse Outono choveu 21 mm, neste momento, levo 19 mm, portanto como deve chover mais alguma coisa até ao final do mês, deve ficar-se pelo 2º Outono mais seco desde de 1980. A única esperança será Dezembro, se não chover neste mês que é o mais chuvoso no Algarve, duvido que Janeiro e Fevereiro surpreenda-me. Estes dados são referentes à estação de Quelfes (Inag) e a minha nos dados deste ano, devido à proximidade de menos de 3 kms em relação a esta estação.

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas, e sigo com 19.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

Estremoz: Já parou de chover; agora estamos com nevoeiro quase cerrado e visibilidade nula a 50 metros. Temperatura de 12,1 ºC e pressão de 1022 hPa.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2009 às 13:30)

Grande novidade ..... 
Era obvio que não ia chover nada de jeito mas pelo menos ja temos o valor de Outubro: 11 mm ...

Em relação aos proximos dias como eu disse isto é sempre a tirar !!
É como os modelos depois do dia 30, é sempre a tirar !!
Se até ao fim do mês cair no litoral algarvio uns 10 ou 15 mm é uma sorte !!


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2009 às 14:22)

Não têm esperanças de alguma chuva para Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro?


----------



## Levante (26 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

belem disse:


> Não têm esperanças de alguma chuva para Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro?



Claro que sim! Dificilmente esses 3 meses serão como Outubro e Novembro, a situação tornar-se-ia gravissima. A dinâmica climática é uma situação muito peculiar e imprevisível, mas geralmente as coisas acabam por se equilibrar mais cedo ou mais tarde.
A verdade é que há muito tempo que não chove a sério, e estes 2 meses têm sido desastrosos. É natural que haja entre os membros do fórum que experienciam esta situação uma certa "revolta" e impaciência. É que desde Setembro que foi sempre a tirar, mas sempre! Todos os eventos foram sobremodelados até cerca de 1-2 dias.
Mas como já disse noutro tópico, esperança há sempre, isto tem de equilibrar de alguma maneira. E digo mais: temo que, quando vier uma mudança, seja excessiva e possa causar danos nas zonas susceptíveis. Claro que vai ser bem vinda para repor o nível de água nos solos.
Esta é a minha opinião quanto à situação de seca que se vive no sotavento.


----------



## redragon (26 Nov 2009 às 16:55)

por aqui parou de chover ai por volta das 13h. entre a tarde de ontem e a manha de hoje devem ter caído ai uns 10mm...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2009 às 17:03)

Não sei se isto está-se tornando impressionante ... ou se está-se tornando ridiculo !!
Mais um mês com 11 mm de precipitação e pouco mais deve chover ... isto se chover até ao final do mês !!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (09h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 19.0ºC
actual: 13.2ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Kraliv (27 Nov 2009 às 08:49)

Boas,



Sexta-Feira!!



Manhã fria, com a mínina a descer aos 7,8ºC. Vá lá que o vento está fracote, senão 



Venha lá o Domingo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2009 às 14:53)

V.R.S.A.

Ao contrario do que o IM previa por aqu chove, dando inicio desde a ultima frente pouco activa, o tempo instavel...

Acho que os modelos andam á nora com este 'novo centro depressionario' sobre as nossas latitudes...

Continua a Chover Fraco...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2009 às 18:16)

]ToRnAdO[;177279 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Ao contrario do que o IM previa por aqu chove, dando inicio desde a ultima frente pouco activa, o tempo instavel...
> 
> ...



Chover fraco vai começar a ser o lema dos proximos dias ..... !!!

Mas ao menos vai chover ... digo eu !!!


----------



## Levante (27 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

Aqui nem forte nem fraco! Está visto que a zona do Cabo de Sta Maria, englobando Olhão e Faro, não quer nada com a chuva. Com convecção aqui perto entre a Madeira e o Algarve... é uma pena ver isto desperdiçado no mar. 
Domingo se cairem 5mm já nao é nada mau 
Ao menos as temperaturas já são dignas da época... isto vai aos poucos


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (12h18)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (03h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,6 ºC *(O nevoeiro não deixa a temperatura descer mais)*
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,9 ºC (dia 9 e dia 27).


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2009 às 10:08)

O nevoeiro a marcar esta manhã dos Alentejanos e não só


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2009 às 10:56)

Bons dias...

Despois de ontem ter chuvido fraco durante uns bons 20minutos, eis que reinava a calma até á noite com ceu muito nublado!

Durante a madrugada e manha, muito nevoeiro!!

Temp_min: 9.8ºC

Precipitação_acumulada: 0.3mm (segundo o meu punico improvisado)

Temp_actual:13.0ºC

Neste momento ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas!

Vamos lá ver se este evento tras surpresas!!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2009 às 13:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 7,4 ºC (07h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *7,4 ºC* (dia 28).


----------



## Brunomc (28 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

*Dados Actuais : *


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 13.5ºC 

* cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos nas ultimas 2h


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

Boa noite!

Caiu aqui em Lagoa há 20 minutos um pequeno aguaceiro que durou cerca de 3 minutos e acumulou 0,7mm na cidade e 0,2mm no Sitio das Fontes. Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite e o dia de amanha! Pela imagem de satélite, promete (pelo menos para o Norte!),

Sigo com 13,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2009 às 23:52)

Tudo indica que amanhã o sotavento acumule 4 a 10 mm. Haja esperança!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia..Afinal a frente fria chegou aqui durante a madrugada e nao como modelava o Gfs..que era para o inicio da manha..choveu moderado a forte com algum vento durante a madrugada..por agora o ceu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento fraco..a pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco..


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Começou a chover agora por aqui! É chuva fraca, acompanhada de vento moderado, que já atingiu o valor máximo de 59,5km/h! A temperatura está nos 16,2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

Isto é miserável até o sul de espanha já tem mais chuva que nós!!!!
Basta ver o radar do IM esta madrugadahttp://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/

Já não vou chorar por uns miseros 10mm pois isso é irrisório, é uma rega pra um deserto. Não sei o que se passa este ano que esfuma-se tudo ao chegar ao sul.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia !!
Dia a ameaçar chuva mas que nada chove como habitual !!
Esta noite parece ... parece que choveu talvez uns 2 mm, para finalizar o mesmo com prai 11 mm !!
Os modelos apontam para mais do mesmo !!
Chuviscos e saidas adiadas de chuva ....

EDIT: Lol ... ai 2 mm, registou-se foi 0,6 mm, e parece que foi a única que registou alguma coisa ...
Ainda não querem que nos lamentemos !!
Ai entre 5 a 10 mm nem dois, quanto mais 5 ou 10 mm !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 10:58)

Olhando ao radar do IM até mete dó ... vem uma bela mancha de precipitação para sul, chega ao Baixo Alentejo .. PUFF, esfuma-se tudo !!
E assim finalizamos com o 2º Outono, mais seco dos ultimos 30 anos no Algarve (até ao momento) !!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 11:09)

Bom...por aqui fico-me com uns molhados 0,2mm!!
Pelo radar, já não vem nada jeito nas próximas horas...!!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 11:43)

Reparei agora que tive uma temperatura máxima de 18,2ºC às 9h59, descendo agora para os 16,5ºC. A ver se desce mais durante o dia!
Chuva é que não cai nada!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2009 às 12:16)

Boas,

madrugada marcada por periodos muito curtos de chuva, e agora por volta das 11:45, eis que caiu á seria de forma moderada com picos fortes com vento moderado a forte... durou apenas 15m!! mas já deu para encher o olho...

Neste momento não chove e a sensação termica é desagravel embora os 16.8ºC que marco!!


----------



## trepkos (29 Nov 2009 às 12:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando ao radar do IM até mete dó ... vem uma bela mancha de precipitação para sul, chega ao Baixo Alentejo .. PUFF, esfuma-se tudo !!
> E assim finalizamos com o 2º Outono, mais seco dos ultimos 30 anos no Algarve (até ao momento) !!



Têm de mandar abaixo o Caldeirão e fazer uma barreira anti-Shaara se não nunca mais chove aí em baixo. 

Por aqui a madrugada e inicio da manhã foi marcada por fortes aguaceiros, agora está muito nublado mas está calmo.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 12:44)

Cairam agora mais uns pingos... mas esta chuva _"que nem sequer molha-parvos"_ não acumula nada!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2009 às 13:08)

trepkos disse:


> Têm de mandar abaixo o Caldeirão e fazer uma barreira anti-Shaara se não nunca mais chove aí em baixo.
> 
> Por aqui a madrugada e inicio da manhã foi marcada por fortes aguaceiros, agora está muito nublado mas está calmo.



A culpa não é do Caldeirão, esta noite podia ter chovido bem no Sotavento, mas a maldita frente vinda de noroeste estragou tudo, basta verem as imagens de satélite. Esta noite registei 1 mm, Novembro vai com 8 mm, Outubro tive 11 mm, Há 14 meses que não cai nada de jeito no Algarve.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

A temp, está a cair a pique, 14ºC...


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2009 às 14:17)

Esta madrugada/manhã passou ao largo da costa, (e roçou mesmo por momentos o sotavento), uma mancha de precipitação muito forte que acabou por ir parar à província de Cádiz. Basta ver no radar. É assim, desde 2004 passa tudo ao lado para Cádiz e extremo Norte de Marrocos, alguém lançou uma maldição sobre o Algarve porque a precipitação não quer entrar aí!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 14:51)

Por cá a temperatura desceu bastante, no centro da cidade a temperatura ronda os 8º Cº De vez em quando caem uns aguaceiros mas fracos.Com descida das cotas de neve previstas para os 600-800 m, poderá ser que ainda dê uma saltada a S.mamede lá mais para o fim do dia ou talvez mesmo noite. À exactamente um ano nevou em Portalegre. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-portalegre-serra-de-s-mamede-novembro-2008-a-2764.html


----------



## Levante (29 Nov 2009 às 15:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A culpa não é do Caldeirão, esta noite podia ter chovido bem no Sotavento, mas a maldita frente vinda de noroeste estragou tudo, basta verem as imagens de satélite. Esta noite registei 1 mm, Novembro vai com 8 mm, Outubro tive 11 mm, Há 14 meses que não cai nada de jeito no Algarve.



Vizinho algarvio, o Caldeirão (e Monchique) é culpado ao fazer com que as frentes de NW percam toda a pujança. Mas entendi onde querias chegar, neste caso a culpada foi a propria frente que empurrou aquela instabilidade, que se formou mesmo aqui a sul da nossa costa, para Cadiz mais uma vez. Tão perto e tão longe...
Podíamos ter tido uns belos registos. San Fernando na baía da Cadiz levou com 63,8mm resultado dessa instabilidade  Grande parte da costa andaluza registou valores proximos de 10mm, e até Almeria já vai com 2mm numa frente de NW.
Face a isto, acho que, mais uma vez, confirma-se aquilo que por nós é dito há muito tempo. Para quem não está cá é muito fácil dizer q somos exagerados, mas os registos falam por si.
5-10mm foi um valor politicamente correcto (e de esperança) que previ para não ser alvo de pessimismo.  O pós-frontal pode trazer alguns aguaceiros fracos isolados, mas penso que não se acumularam mais de 5mm em todo o evento.
Por agora, 16ºC, 65% de humidade, vento WNW moderado a 18km/h, céu muito nublado e ameaçador mas nem pinga.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 16:28)

Está a cair um aguaceiro, o vento tem grande intensidade e a temperatura em apenas dois minutos desceu dos 8,4º para 6,5º. Acredito que no alto de S.Mamede a 1025m. altitude esteja a cair qualquer coisa de....sólido !!! Talvez neve.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 16:29)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Está a cair um aguaceiro, o vento tem grande intensidade e a temperatura em apenas dois minutos desceu dos 8,4º para 6,5º. Acredito que no alto de S.Mamede a 1025m. altitude esteja a cair qualquer coisa de....sólido !!! Talvez neve.



Sigo com 5,9º fantástico !!!


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 16:35)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Está a cair um aguaceiro, o vento tem grande intensidade e a temperatura em apenas dois minutos desceu dos 8,4º para 6,5º. Acredito que no alto de S.Mamede a 1025m. altitude esteja a cair qualquer coisa de....sólido !!! Talvez neve.



Estava a reparar nisso, foi uma célula para essa zona, Castelo de Vide/Marvão, etc, embora a melhor cota seja mais logo  a partir das 18:00


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 16:54)

meteoptg disse:


> sigo com 5,9º fantástico !!!



5,0 ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 16:56)

Vince disse:


> Estava a reparar nisso, foi uma célula para essa zona, Castelo de Vide/Marvão, etc, embora a melhor cota seja mais logo  a partir das 18:00



A que cota achas que poderá nevar aqui para esta região, se houver condições para isso? Estou tentado a ir lá a cima  mas já está a escurecer...se calhar ainda é cedo, para cair qq coisa.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 17:24)

MeteoPtg disse:


> A que cota achas que poderá nevar aqui para esta região, se houver condições para isso? Estou tentado a ir lá a cima  mas já está a escurecer...se calhar ainda é cedo, para cair qq coisa.



A cota do meteopt.com dá 700/750 a partir das 21:00, dando um desconto lá para os 800/850 

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=portalegre

Mas só valeria a pena  ir lá se aparecer mais alguma célula no satélite.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

Vince disse:


> A cota do meteopt.com dá 700/750 a partir das 21:00, dando um desconto lá para os 800/850
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=portalegre
> 
> Mas só valeria a pena  ir lá se aparecer mais alguma célula no satélite.



Noite  cerrada, agora já não vale a pena ir lá cima.Pelo menos para as fotos...foi-se!!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2009 às 17:49)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 9.0ºC  


* caiu um aguaceiro fraco por volta das 17h30


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2009 às 18:00)

Sigo com 5,3º e mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Bem, o dia dia de hoje rendeu, até agora, 0,6mm no Sitio das Fontes e 1mm aqui na cidade de Lagoa. Uau!!! Tanto!!

Sigo agora com 10,6ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

Volta a chover por aqui. No Sitio das Fontes subiu para 1,4mm a precipitação acumulada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2009 às 22:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e 1 mm durante a madrugada, da célula que passou a sul do Algarve, de resto, mais nada a assinalar.

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC (até ao momento)


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Levante disse:


> Vizinho algarvio, o Caldeirão (e Monchique) é culpado ao fazer com que as frentes de NW percam toda a pujança. Mas entendi onde querias chegar, neste caso a culpada foi a propria frente que empurrou aquela instabilidade, que se formou mesmo aqui a sul da nossa costa, para Cadiz mais uma vez. Tão perto e tão longe...
> Podíamos ter tido uns belos registos. San Fernando na baía da Cadiz levou com 63,8mm resultado dessa instabilidade  Grande parte da costa andaluza registou valores proximos de 10mm, e até Almeria já vai com 2mm numa frente de NW.
> Face a isto, acho que, mais uma vez, confirma-se aquilo que por nós é dito há muito tempo. Para quem não está cá é muito fácil dizer q somos exagerados, mas os registos falam por si.
> 5-10mm foi um valor politicamente correcto (e de esperança) que previ para não ser alvo de pessimismo.  O pós-frontal pode trazer alguns aguaceiros fracos isolados, mas penso que não se acumularam mais de 5mm em todo o evento.
> Por agora, 16ºC, 65% de humidade, vento WNW moderado a 18km/h, céu muito nublado e ameaçador mas nem pinga.



Desta vez o culpado não foi o caldeirão porque mesmo neste não choveu nada!!! Choveu tanto como em Faro ou olhão e duvido que no baixo alentejo tenha chovido algo de jeito pelo menos mais a sul. Já tenho saudades de quando havia frentes que largavam mais na serra algarvia do que no minho...mas é a situação que temos.
Pra não estar completamente fora.... sigo com chuva há já 10min (algo estranho o pós frontal largar mais chuva que a própria frente) e frio 8ºc na serra e 9,5ºc aqui em Loulé.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

Também, para não fugir, aqui, também começou a chover.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

*Dados Actuais :*



> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 6.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 23:54)

Por aqui continua a chover, devagarinho, devagarinho.
No Sitio das Fontes vou com 3mm acumulados


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Por aqui cai um ligeiro aguaceiro neste momento. Mas o azul do céu já se vislumbra...é só uma pequena nuvem a passar...
Desde as 00h acumulou 0,4mm no Sitio das Fontes. Parece-me que que aqui na cidade terá caido um pouco mais, mas só mais à tarde é que terei esses valores.

Sigo neste momento com 13,3ºC, a minima da noite foi de 5,4ºC, o vento está fraco e a pressão atmosférica está a subir rapidamente, estando agora nos 1020,3hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2009 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fria.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 5.7ºC
actual: 9.6ºC


----------



## Sueste (30 Nov 2009 às 21:50)

Boas, 

Noite fresca, neste momento 10.1ºC.

A temperatura minima foi a mais baixa deste Outono de 7.1ºC. A temperatura máxima não passou dos 17.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (07h24) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 23,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *3,8 ºC* (dia 30).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Boa noite,

Por aqui sigo com 7,5ºC, 90% de humidade e vento fraco de ESE.
Noite fresquinha!!


----------

